# Rugged Tablet - Android oder Windows - Hersteller?



## TIA_TESTER (26 Januar 2022)

Guten Abend, 

ich würde gerne mal testweise ein Tablet für die Fertigung (Schaltschrankbau) und Montage (EMSR) anschaffen um damit folgende Tools zu nutzen: 

- eView von Eplan für Redlining, Kommentierung etc. 
- Webbrowser / Datenblätter 
- Dokumentation / Formulare ausfüllen
- Fotos
- Mail / Office

Perspektivisch falls das ganze praktikabel ist mit ATEX für Zone 2 (oder sogar 1), vorerst aber im nonEX. 

*Bei der Frage nach Android / Windows habe ich für mich folgende Vor- / Nachteile ausgemacht: 

Android: *

- Gefühlt smater zu bedienen mit dem Finger als ein Windows 10. Tabletmodus noch nicht probiert.
- Gefühlt einfacher zu administrieren
- günstiger
- Updatesicherheit (auch und insbesondere im Bezug auf Sicherheit) ungewiss / weniger sicher als bei Win. 

*Windows: *

- Office-Paket 1:1 wie im Büro. Keine umgewöhnung an andere Werkzeuge
- speziellere Software kann auch genutzt werden und per USB Adapter können IO-Check, Feldgerätekonfiguration etc. etc. erfolgen. 
- Vollständige Integration ins VPN / Büronetzwerk ohne irgendwelche "Apps" um auf die Server zuzugreifen 
- teurer
- weniger intuitiv ?! 

*Meine konkrete Frage: *

Hat jemand von euch sowas im von mir geplanten Einsatzbereich bereits getestet, am Laufen oder wieder verworfen? 

Wenn ja warum, was habt ihr für Anregungen und Ideen dazu. Welche Überlegung hab ich ggf. komplett vergessen?!


Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend, TT


----------



## JanP (1 Oktober 2022)

Moin TT,

das Thema finde ich auch sehr spannend! Bisher habe ich eView mal Testweise auf einem Laptop laufen gehabt, was grundsätzlich auch gut funktioniert hat. Leider ist diese Lösung für den Schaltschrankbau und Montagen nicht geeignet weil die Steuerung per Trackpad keinen Spaß macht. 

Auf einem iPad hatte ich die Software auch bereits, jedoch fand ich beim Standard iPad die Bildschirmgröße nicht optimal. 

Hast du bereits Tests durchgeführt und Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Gruß, JP


----------



## Blockmove (1 Oktober 2022)

Ich hab in der Firma ein IPad.
Bei großen Projekten hab ich es zusätzlich zum Notebook dabei um Schaltplan, PDFs oder Siemens SmartClient zu nutzen. Ich find es eine recht gute Ergänzung.
Liest man deine Anforderungen, dann würde ich auch mehr zu einem Windows-Gerät tendieren. 
Vielleicht ein Kombigerät wie ein Microsoft Surface
Ähnliches gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern deutlich günstiger


----------



## TIA_TESTER (1 Oktober 2022)

Hallo, ja wir haben jetzt zweierlei Erfahrungen gemacht mittlerweile. 

*eView: *

Gute Idee, aber noch nicht ausgereift. Das Redlining ist ok. Das Greenlining (die Häckchen setzen) naja, wenn wir mit einem Plan von Fertigung durch Prüffeld durch IBN wollen ist das ganze nicht zu gebrauchen. Es wäre notwendig die Kommentare/Markierungen der vorhergehenden Abteilung auszublenden, das ist wirklich schlecht aktuell. 

Generell ist die Bedienung "hackelig" da es im Browser läuft. Im MicrosoftEdge ist es ganz ok aber eine native App wäre wahrscheinlich besser insbesondere bei Rot-Einträgen mit dem Stift sieht es eher nach "Kindergartenzeichnung" aus.

Wir sind wieder dazu übergegangen PDFs zu benutzen und diese mit Roteinträgen zu versehen. Das funktioniert u.A. in (komischerweise) Microsoft Edge ganz gut. Alternativ in einer App (name müsste ich nachsehen). 

*zu den Tablets: *

Hier haben wir Samsung angeschafft zunächst zum testen. Hintergrund war der, dass es diese Teile von Pepperl Fuchs auch in ATEX gibt. Leider nur 10", das ist etwas klein für die Baustelle teilweise. Irgend einen Tod muss man aber sterben. Ich hatte von P&F eine Liste erhalten um welche Samsung Geräte es sich handelt. Info stammt aus Januar: 



> _Beim Grundgerät unseres Tab-Ex 02 DZ1 handelt es sich um das Samsung Galaxy Tab Active 2. Wir werden die Zusammenarbeit mit Samsung weiter fortsetzen und haben für die Zone 2/22 bereits das Tab-Ex 03 DZ2, basierend auf dem Samsung Galaxy Tab Active 3 verkaufsfertig. Das Zone 1/21 Gerät, also das Tab-Ex 03 DZ1 ist für Mitte des Jahres geplant._



Ich glaube mittlerweile das Windows kein muss ist auf dem Tablet, wenn es vernünftig eingerichtet ist.


----------

